# I saw a 2.2 pounder on vacation .....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We stopped at a rest area on the way home from Colorado yesterday. I had Brody out in the grass and this car pulled up and out came this lady with a teeny tiny Chi. She was about half of Brody's size!!! She was 1 year old and weighed 2.2 pounds. I could NOT believe how tiny that was!!!! You just can't see it in pictures, you must see them in person. 

I said something like, "oh my gosh, she's the cutest thing!" and she said she had to bring her out to show me since I had a Chi too. Brody looked like a giant next to her! I couldn't hardly believe it. 

This little thing was a tan shortcoat with a nice apple head. She would just about fit in your hand. She looked really really frail though. The lady said she only potties on pee pads and she never takes her outside. She's so tiny she's afraid she'll get stepped on so she pretty much lives in her playpen. They take her out, of course, but I got the feeling she didn't have the run of the house.

I was just fascinated by her. Her name was Honeycup. She had a very yucky personality though and growled at everyone. The lady thought it was funny because she was so tiny, but I wanted to tell her that wasn't funny and that Chi's can have lovely personalities!!! She was amazed that Brody was so friendly and that she could pet him and he was happily wagging his tail. She said the only Chi's she's ever been around hated strangers. 

Anyway, it was interesting to see such a tiny adult. Amazing really.

Brodysmom


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww tracey that would have been great too see she must have been tiny brody is such a good boy 
im having problems with honey and other dogs she is soo bad im looking to see if i can find a muzzle or something for our walks as she goes hysterical to other dogs and its quite embarassing 
you are so lucky having a great boy he sounds just like zacy


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracy, this is what I try to tell people all of the time. That's why I always wonder when I look around the net and see pups that cover the front of an adults chest, and they say they are 2 to 2.5 lbs. It's just impossible. They are T-tiny little things. Like you said, not much more than a handful. 3 lbs. is not a whole lot bigger. That is Gia's size. I don't know if you can tell her size from pics, but she is tiny. Pics give you some idea, but nothing like in person. Now can you imagine someone breeding the baby you saw? It would be literally impossible. I bet she was a little doll. Now you have an idea of what little Jade looks like.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

My breeder asks for feedback about Dahlia all the time.
She wants to know what she weighs when she gets 1 year old.
Right now that feels forever away!!
All I can say is everybody takes lots of photos now....they change so fast!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And you are right, tiny ones that size spend a lot of time in confined area for their own safety. It is sad sometime to pen them up, but running around the house that size is a tragedy waiting to happen.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree about taking lots of pics. All of mine about doubled in size from 3 months to 6 months. It happens overnight, it seems.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> Tracy, this is what I try to tell people all of the time. That's why I always wonder when I look around the net and see pups that cover the front of an adults chest, and they say they are 2 to 2.5 lbs. It's just impossible. They are T-tiny little things. Like you said, not much more than a handful. 3 lbs. is not a whole lot bigger. That is Gia's size. I don't know if you can tell her size from pics, but she is tiny. Pics give you some idea, but nothing like in person. Now can you imagine someone breeding the baby you saw? It would be literally impossible. I bet she was a little doll. Now you have an idea of what little Jade looks like.


Exactly T! Exactly!! I was thinking of you and your crew as I was looking at Honeycup. I know yours are so sweet though!! I think some people think it's "cute" when they growl at people because they are so tiny. 

She would literally have fit in your hand. Her little head was hardly bigger than the balls that Brody plays with! She was just a teeny tiny thing!!! 

I don't think you can tell from pictures. Even when we had them posed next to soda cans in the thread. You can get an idea. But you really have to see them in person. For some reason, our Chi's can look so much bigger in pictures than they are in person. 

I was sooooo glad to see a 2 pounder in person. She was just a doll. If she would have had a good personality I would have stuck her in my pocket and ran away. 

Brodysmom


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia comes out everytime she goes potty by comand.
We put her in every 25 mins or so.
She spends the day on my chest while I surf at the computer.
Also she takes a romp around the kitchen on a leash for 15 mins everyday.
My next garage sale item to find is a gate for my kitchen archway.
Then she can play off a lead.But she is a junk eater if she finds stuff on
the floor.I have to sweep before we walk!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Exactly T! Exactly!! I was thinking of you and your crew as I was looking at Honeycup. I know yours are so sweet though!! I think some people think it's "cute" when they growl at people because they are so tiny.
> 
> She would literally have fit in your hand. Her little head was hardly bigger than the balls that Brody plays with! She was just a teeny tiny thing!!!
> 
> ...


All of mine are very sweet, thank goodness. I would be so disappointed if they growled at everyone. That would make me feel terrible. They are very scared of many things, but they just crouch down, and tremble. No growling. They will bark at other dogs and act out like that, but they never "get out of hand." I think some of the tiny ones may do that as a protective measure? I would have tried some sort of training if I were her owner. I feel very lucky that mine are all very loving and easy going.

Yes, their heads are teensy weensy. I compare Jade's to a strawberry. That would come pretty close. Jade is very petite all over. I have seen one other baby that is teeny like Jade, but he had a longer, very thin body. He weighed a bit more, and a bit bigger, but he was already 1 year old. But I always laugh when breeders say, "Mom is 2.5 lbs." I will lay money on the fact that she isn't. :lol: No way in God's green earth could you breed a 2/3, or even without very careful watch a 4 lber. 

Yeah, pics can be hard. You just kinda have to have a lot of knowledge on what all of the sizes look like. Then you can gauge and get a better idea from a pic. Does that make sense? 

The soda can thing doesn't really give you an accurate idea because they can all be posing different. To someone with an untrained eye on size, 2 pups weighing different can look similar. 

Haha, I could see you making a run for it with a teeny tiny Chi in your pocket. :lol:


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

When i get another chihuahua I want one that is between 3 -4lbs. Mine right now is about 6 lbs. I have seen some of the small chis, mine look like a giant compare to them. The little ones are so cute though. Is there anything I should know about the smaller chis? With the little chis how big were they at 8 weeks old? Mine was 2 lbs at 8 weeks. I would like to know just to know where they would fall under. 

Thanks


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

MoochiBaby said:


> When i get another chihuahua I want one that is between 3 -4lbs. Mine right now is about 6 lbs. I have seen some of the small chis, mine look like a giant compare to them. The little ones are so cute though. Is there anything I should know about the smaller chis? With the little chis how big were they at 8 weeks old? Mine was 2 lbs at 8 weeks. I would like to know just to know where they would fall under.
> 
> Thanks


There is nothing wrong with a bigger chi, I would be happy if mine are just healthy and happy, size doesn't matter... they are all cute.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Never mind ^_^ I see in another thread the answer to what I asked


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Krista said:


> There is nothing wrong with a bigger chi, I would be happy if mine are just healthy and happy, size doesn't matter... they are all cute.


Oh I know there is nothing wrong with a bigger chi. I was never complaining about it. Moochi isn't that big, she's only around 6 lb. it is still small. I would never trade Moochi for anything else in the world, she is perfect the way she is. When I do get one, I would like to have a smaller one, just to know what it feels like to have a 3-4 lb chi. I never want a chi that is smaller than 3, I fear they have more health issues than the bigger chis. Besides, I have seen 3-4 lb chis playing with Moochi pretty roughly so I know those little buggers can handle it. I mainly want to find her a playmate, but in turn also want to fulfill my curiosity.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

poor baby, in a playpen all the time....no wonder she growls at people. confined all the time....sheesh. i bet she was precious, though. i bet if you had raised her she would have been a total sweetie though, tracy


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

T... So right girl. Pics are very deceiving for sure. You can't get atrue sense of size sometimes until you see them in person. I remeber posting pics of Ivy awhile back as I was holding her and some didn't realize how tiny she is. Her head is the size of an apricot and Ferns is a bit smaller, but nothing like little strawberry head Jade. Did you say Gia is ip to 3 lbs now. Seee... I would never have thought that, but she is sooo small framed even that is deceiving as well, and like you said even the can pics are hard to tell when at other angles. Fern is close to ivy's height now, but her bodyis smaller if thatmakes any sense lol!!! I can just imagine the comments you get walking Jade. We took Fern out to school to pick up Peyton and everyone LOVED her and she did sooo good. She rolled over on her back for her tummy rubs from the kids. And what was funny was how many of the dads loved her. Everyone thought she was very young. Their jaws dropped when I told them she was close to 7 months. She didn't even bark at the lab we passed on our walk. Poor lab wasn't sure about Fern, since the poor dog got attacked by a cat. I think she thought fern was another kitty lol.

Lori


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Aww cute!! I saw a 1 lb puppy the other day. The man was trying to pick my mom and I up with her though LOL (my mom looks like my sister hehe, lucky her!) but she was tiny, itty bitty!

I laugh so hard when Triton is next to a normal sized chi. He looks like the great dane of chis! LOL Even 6 lb chis are wayyy shorter than him. I love the itty bitties. Just gotta watch where they are at all times lol.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh wow she must have been teeny! I'm so curious to see what she'd look like.
its such a shame shes stuck indoors most of the time though :[ x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Poor little thing - sounds like a bit of socialisation is needed - sure she probably never sees other dogs and people - so sad.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, much as I love the tinies I dont think I could cope with one. All that worry about where they are and their blood suger levels, no thanks.
Things are abit different where I live as its very built up with a high population so people and dogs sort of live on top of each other. This means that many different sized dogs mix off lead coz you really have to have a sociable dog if you are going to walk it!!
Ive seen 4Ibers out alot and one very cute 3Ib yorkie (Ithought she was a puppy but she's 3yrs!!). She is sooo friendly and walks off lead next to her owner among the staffies, GSDs and rotties and doesnt take any nonsense off of anyone!LOL
Im hoping Heidi will be a 6Iber, she has been just the fattest puppy ever so far tho!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Not all small chis have blood sugar dips.
My breeder said that Dahlia`s dam has never had a pup with
blood sugar problems even though small.It has to do
with genetics too just like in people.
Playpens are better then sticking them in a travel crate.
Dahlia has a lot of room and her head wont fit thru the bars like in a crate.
We just couldnt take a chance with her safety.
She is a very happy,social girl!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I believe breeding makes a big difference in whether they are social or not. Both of mine are bad about growling when people try to pet them. And no, I don't laugh. I've tried a variety of techniques to get them over it. To me it is very sad because my hubby and I are very social, on the go people. I still take them with us, hoping that every encounter helps them. 

They are pretty good with other animals. Babs will get nasty if they try to use her head as a tennis ball. It's amazing how fast she can go from "oh, how sweet" to "wow, she's a fiesty one". I'm having a tough time tempering that, since she is just protecting herself. 

The other thing I find amazing is that every now and then we meet people that they take to immediately. A lady in our car club, Linda, has a brother named Pat that we run into a couple of times during the summer at car shows. Babs took to him immediately, sitting on his lap, rolling over for tummy rubs. It was cute. Every time we passed his car in the show or run into him as we were running around, her tail would just go nuts.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

aww thats small my mums chi dexter is 2 and a half pound and hes tiny but the most untrustworthy little fellow ever ! he terrorises dodge and my daughters yorkie. sometimes he will bite and snap you another time he just wants to be cuddled. 
he is 10 months old so we do take him for walks because he may be small but hes still a dog just a little unpredictable one ! by the way i love brodys new siggy hes growing up so handsome and proud looking


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> T... So right girl. Pics are very deceiving for sure. You can't get atrue sense of size sometimes until you see them in person. I remeber posting pics of Ivy awhile back as I was holding her and some didn't realize how tiny she is. Her head is the size of an apricot and Ferns is a bit smaller, but nothing like little strawberry head Jade. Did you say Gia is ip to 3 lbs now. Seee... I would never have thought that, but she is sooo small framed even that is deceiving as well, and like you said even the can pics are hard to tell when at other angles. Fern is close to ivy's height now, but her bodyis smaller if thatmakes any sense lol!!! I can just imagine the comments you get walking Jade. We took Fern out to school to pick up Peyton and everyone LOVED her and she did sooo good. She rolled over on her back for her tummy rubs from the kids. And what was funny was how many of the dads loved her. Everyone thought she was very young. Their jaws dropped when I told them she was close to 7 months. She didn't even bark at the lab we passed on our walk. Poor lab wasn't sure about Fern, since the poor dog got attacked by a cat. I think she thought fern was another kitty lol.
> 
> Lori


I don't really find pics that deceiving to be honest. Of course pics amplify their size somewhat, or really anything you take a pic of. But once you see enough of them, and know what a certain size looks like (in pics) you get good at gauging what that size would look like in person (if you have Chi's yourself). You can get angles that will be deceiving, like having a smaller pup in front of a bigger pup, and the smaller pup will look bigger. But I would think people would know that something 3" in front of a camera lens is going to look bigger. I think weights are more deceiving than pics, honestly. I never go by weights when trying to decide size. Take Gia & Ivy for instance. Ivy is a bit bigger than Lexie, but she weighs less than Gia. Ivy is more comparable in size to Chance. You said Fern weighs less than 2 lbs., Jade weighs over 1.5, and Fern is taller and longer than Gia (and she's close to 3 lbs.). So weights don't really help gauge sizes. I think that's how so many get confused, really.

Kinda like Lilian's CoCo. She weighs 3 lbs., and she's Gia's size. Tiny little things that are smaller than some of the 2.5 lb pups. 

I still laugh at some of us taking pics measuring them with ruler sticks. But you know, I think that was very informative. Because it really helped show that weights don't really give you the "big picture." I always feel so bad when people come to the boards and got "took" by breeders selling them a "teacup" that turns out bigger than my 4 lb. boy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Not all small ones are biters and growlers. My biggest is 4 lbs., he's a little fella', and none of mine growl or bite. Jade is my tiniest, and she is the most loving little thing. Granted they can't do everything that the bigger Chi's do, but I make sure they are allowed to be dogs, safely. Jade sleeps in a playpen, but she isn't confined to it all day. I take her outside, I take her for short walks, and she has a nice big area back here to run and play in. 

And you all are right. It doesn't matter what size they are, they are all loving sweet little companions. You never really know what their mature size is going to be when you get them as puppies. Some are growers, some aren't. The tinies are adorable, but they require different care. They aren't for someone that can't be home most all of the time. There is a lot more that goes into their care than you see.  Even long car rides can be stressful to them.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If anyone really wants to get a good size idea of a pup, get an adult to stand and hold them where you can see their whole body. That will give you a very good idea as to their size compared to the adult.  That works better than going by weights.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

My goodness that is tiny. My lucy has already passed the 3lb mark - she JUST hit 3lbs this weekend, and she is just 5 days shy of 20 weeks. I cannot imagine her staying even at this weight, she seems so tiny to me right now that i can scoop her up with one hand no problem, especially around my big boy bam who is at a whopping 8.5lbs!!!! but luckily she is the most loving, sweet thing in teh world she about has a seizure when strangers stop to pet her she's so happy. bam on the other hand, is very shy around most strangers. he's never growled but he will just shy away. he used ot be the most outgoing, friendliest little chihuahua ever, don't know what happenedt o him really.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

For reference, here is my Dad standing up (145 lbs.) holding Gia (adult, 3 lbs.)


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Such a great photo of your dad and Gia!!

I love the littlyies - I think yours are very, very lucky Teresa - you are not afraid of them and they have great little doggy lives!!

Bruno is just edging on 3lbs - he was 2 when we got him at 12 weeks - he is the most adorable little bundle of fluff!! He is well able for playfighting with Biggles who is 10lbs and 99% of the time it's Bruno who starts all the rolling and tumbling!! Bruno also loves his walks - 45 minutes along the beach yesterday and a while later 45 minutes back - occassionaly I would pick him up thinking he may be tired - but no he struggled to get back down.

I really think the main thing - no matter the size of the dog is to remember that they are dogs and let them have doggy lives - obviously with a little more care when they are small!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> Such a great photo of your dad and Gia!!
> 
> I love the littlyies - I think yours are very, very lucky Teresa - you are not afraid of them and they have great little doggy lives!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Jane!  I love when my Dad holds them. He doesn't often because their size intimidates him, but once in awhile I talk him into it. :lol: He will play with them sitting on the floor, though.

You know, I guess what has helped me is that I have never had a bigger Chi. I don't even know what it's like. So this size is the norm for me. The first 6 months is quite a challenge, but after that they are usually good to go. And they are all quite healthy. As long as they eat like they should, we don't even have sugar problems. All of mine rough house with each other, even Jade. They do all the things that any Chi does, to certain limits. But I try to always keep them "doggie active." They don't know they are little, and want to do things any dog does, including rolling in stinky stuff. :lol:

I bet Bruno looks so cute playing with Biggles. I just love to watch them play and wrestle!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

TLI said:


> If anyone really wants to get a good size idea of a pup, get an adult to stand and hold them where you can see their whole body. That will give you a very good idea as to their size compared to the adult.  That works better than going by weights.


That's true because sometimes a really small chi will be really muscled and heavier, but size will be really small. Or can be really dainty, and also bigger size. So weight isn't that good to describe size at all sometimes ^_^


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL- Teresa the stinky stuff is the best!!! Biggles had 3 baths last saturday to get the dirt off him after a roll in the compost heap - yeauch - he thought (and Bruno agreed) that he smelt magnificent!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Krista said:


> That's true because sometimes a really small chi will be really muscled and heavier, but size will be really small. Or can be really dainty, and also bigger size. So weight isn't that good to describe size at all sometimes ^_^


Yeah, and I think when someone is looking for "small," they are looking for size mostly, not really weight. If you were to hold 2 lbs. vs. 4 lbs., to an adult that would not be much difference (in weight, that is).  



Aquarius said:


> LOL- Teresa the stinky stuff is the best!!! Biggles had 3 baths last saturday to get the dirt off him after a roll in the compost heap - yeauch - he thought (and Bruno agreed) that he smelt magnificent!!!


I hear ya! Mine always roll in nasty stuff. I haven't figured out why they like to smell icky. :lol: They act like they are just tickled blue/pink to have that crap on them. :lol: It's their "perfume." :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have seen an 8 lb. Chi that looked 5, and a 5 lb. Chi that looked 8. :lol:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Chibi weighed in the other day at the vets (when we had our scare with him) at 2 lbs 10 oz. He has gained 2 oz but he is not the cobby build so between his build and his hair he appears larger. I saw a little cobby style Chi at a flea market in Raleigh the other weekend and she said that this girl was right at 3lbs and she looked a good bit smaller than Chibi and the tiniest muzzle.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

TLI said:


> I still laugh at some of us taking pics measuring them with ruler sticks. But you know, I think that was very informative. Because it really helped show that weights don't really give you the "big picture." I always feel so bad when people come to the boards and got "took" by breeders selling them a "teacup" that turns out bigger than my 4 lb. boy.


Is that the same thread where we measured them to cups and cans or is this another thread I missed? If it is one I missed then can someone post a link?


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I didn't read this whole thread, so excuse any repeats or what might even be off-topic now... 

I've seen a few super tiny Chis also. While I find them really cute most of the time, I can't imagine having something so small! I think they get pampered too much, and don't get to live real lives sometimes- like in the case you've mentioned. My Ollie is a very suspicious Chihuahua, but loves everyone that he gets to know (whenever friends come over, he's curled up with someone by the end of the night). Some strangers are put off by him because when they go to pet him, he backs away and tries to avoid them. This looks even worse now, because he gets compared to Juno, lol. She LOVES everyone and jumps all over strangers and wags her tail for pets, then they reach for Ollie and he just eyes them 

I also hate when people say that Ollie is big for a Chihuahua, or ask if he's a normal Chi. It's only happened a few times recently, but it's nuts. He's 6lb! That's within the standard even... People always remember the tiny ones, so I think they forget or just don't notice all of the normal sized Chihuahuas running around.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Chibi weighed in the other day at the vets (when we had our scare with him) at 2 lbs 10 oz. He has gained 2 oz but he is not the cobby build so between his build and his hair he appears larger. I saw a little cobby style Chi at a flea market in Raleigh the other weekend and she said that this girl was right at 3lbs and she looked a good bit smaller than Chibi and the tiniest muzzle.


Yeah, I don't really understand the weight vs. size thing. It's very perplexing. I know that some could care less about size topics, but I know many do. Since I think when many are looking at a Chi, they are looking for a pup within standard, 6 lbs. and under. It is a touchy subject for some, but I think since so many ask questions about it, it's informative for them to be able to see the difference. Also, I believe if people can see how tiny some 4 lb. Chi's are, they won't be as gung ho for 2 lb. Chi's, and maybe eventually breeders won't be putting so many Mom's at risk for tinier pups.

I guess what confuses me is since I would say the average Chi eats similar diets, and has similar activity, how the weight difference comes in on the size. Like for instance Gia weighs somewhere around 3 lbs. (I'm really only guessing, since she hasn't been weighed since she was 2 lbs. 4 oz.) But there are Chi's like you mention that weigh 2.5 or so that are far bigger than she is. They would be more comparable in size to my 3.5 lb. Lexie, or 4 lb. Chance. I'm only guessing at their weights too. But I'm sure I'm close. I don't think mine would be considered cobby since they are all so small, but maybe they are. :lol: Chance is my longest at 8, maybe a hair over 8" in length. 

Anyway, it's cool to see how they all differ in size and weights. I think topics like these help bring awareness to someone that is new to Chi's, or looking for their baby. 

Also, I don't think some realize that tiny young pups don't always stay tiny. Or vice versa, a larger pup will be a slow grower and remain small. It's all kinda cool how it works out. 



Yoshismom said:


> Is that the same thread where we measured them to cups and cans or is this another thread I missed? If it is one I missed then can someone post a link?


No, this was a different thread, whole different board. We were talking about the can thread too, though. Mentioning how it can be somewhat deceiving since each pic has the can at different angles, and the pups may be posing differently. I guess it gives some idea, but maybe not very accurate. 

I have found that a real good way to see a pups size is have an adult stand up and hold them at their chest. If the pic shows their whole body, and it's at similar distances, it can give you a real good idea of the pups size vs. the adult. If the adult is sitting down it is more like the can thing, you can't really get an accurate view. 

The thread I was talking about started out as someone asking their pups shape, like Deer vs. Apple or something, and then it turned out to size. I think that's the way it went. :lol: Anyway, Lori and I had talked about the difference in Lexie & Ivy's weight, but Lexie measured smaller in height and length (not by a lot). I think they have similar chest and neck measurements though. But Ivy weighs 2.5, and I'm sure Lex weighs somewhere around 3.5. So it was just interesting to see how that works. We are both cool with the size topic, so I think it really helped show that weight doesn't always give you an accurate size. Very informative to anyone that wonders about it, and so many do. 

I think some are afraid to ask too many questions about size because so many people come behind them and ask why do they care? It makes people feel as if they “wonder” about Chi size that they are basing their “love or care” for their Chi on their size. I don’t think it’s that at all. I think it’s just very interesting too many how different they all can be.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

3l3ctric said:


> I also hate when people say that Ollie is big for a Chihuahua, or ask if he's a normal Chi. It's only happened a few times recently, but it's nuts. He's 6lb! That's within the standard even... People always remember the tiny ones, so I think they forget or just don't notice all of the normal sized Chihuahuas running around.


Yeah, what's funny is that people just talk to talk sometime. I hate when someone asks me, "OMG, how cute, what are those?" It doesn't offend me, but they can clearly see that they are dogs! They are just small dogs. :lol:

I had a lady yell across Petsmart one day to her hubby, "Honey, come look, "Real Chihuahua's." I was like, are there fake ones? So trust me, those silly things people say can go both ways.


----------



## TzusnChis (Sep 16, 2009)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> ...
> im having problems with honey and other dogs she is soo bad im looking to see if i can find a muzzle or something for our walks as she goes hysterical to other dogs and its quite embarassing...


I'm having the same problem with my Chihuahua, Peanut. I'm going to take him to obedience classes and hope that helps.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I would love for you and Lorie to share the pics you guys shared there. Using a measuring stick seems to have been a great idea


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Michelle, here were the pics. We just put the ruler stick directly next to their leg, standing up. I didn't have anyone to hold Lexie still, and I had to take the pic myself so you can't see her face. Anyway, same result either way. I can get pics with her whole body showing if you want them. But you can see it where she's stretched out on my legs. She weighs about 3.5 lbs. I think the ruler stick worked better than the can. :lol:

We were all confused as to where the withers were. I googled it, and it's at the top of their back.

Lexie:



















Ivy:


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

TLI...
I love your new siggy!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rhonda, you can call me T. Thank you, I made it today.  I was in a "Fallish" mood. :lol:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks T for sharing my pic. I was going to go find it  Btw......, LOVE the new siggy too 


Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Thanks T for sharing my pic. I was going to go find it  Btw......, LOVE the new siggy too
> 
> 
> Lori


Ooops, sorry friend. I didn't think you'd mind. I should have asked first. 

Thank you for the sweet comment on my siggy.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> Ooops, sorry friend. I didn't think you'd mind. I should have asked first.
> 
> Thank you for the sweet comment on my siggy.


Teresa.....girl, you know I don't mind at all. You don't have to ask silly!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Teresa.....girl, you know I don't mind at all. You don't have to ask silly!!!!!!!
> 
> Lori


Oh, I thought you were upset. I didn't know if that was meant sarcastic, or not. :lol: I didn't know if you'd even see Michelle's post. Want me to put it back?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> Oh, I thought you were upset. I didn't know if that was meant sarcastic, or not. :lol: I didn't know if you'd even see Michelle's post. Want me to put it back?


OMG...yes please put it back in  Goof ball!!! That kind of stuff never bothers me, what I have posted here is free game as far as I'm concerned!

Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> OMG...yes please put it back in  Goof ball!!! That kind of stuff never bothers me, what I have posted here is free game as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> Lori


:lol: :lol: :lol: I can't believe you called me a goof ball! :lol: :lol: :lol: That made me laugh out loud! I use that word all of the time too!

Okay, well I didn't think it did. Just making sure.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I can't believe you called me a goof ball! :lol: :lol: :lol: That made me laugh out loud! I use that word all of the time too!
> 
> Okay, well I didn't think it did. Just making sure.


Rofl!!!! I'm always calling the kids and the fur kids goofballs lol!!!

Lori


----------



## Pippi'sMom (Sep 16, 2009)

*I'd be afraid.*

I am much too afraid to have a dog less than about 6 pounds. I'm a little clumsy and I'd hate to have an accident.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

There are times when I look at Tilly and I'm just amazed at how small she is. Eyes like currants, a nose smaller than a raisin...it's like looking at a really large and leggy mouse sometimes, especially when she raises her head up in the air and all you see is throat and whiskers. 

But one thing she doesn't look like is frail. She's a bold adventurer who loves nothing more to explore. Slap her harness on her and she's off like a shot. Whereas her larger sister puts the "Sis" in "Sissy." LOL

It's still terrifying at times though. I think about all the things that can hurt her and it makes me just want to lock her up in her playpen for the rest of her life. I don't know how Theresa handles having four little ones. 

I'm much more comfortable with pups around Brody's size. He's so beautiful, especially with his coloring. My girls are black and tan too, but Brody's markings are different. The black around his muzzle gives him such a strong, masculine look...very striking.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Rofl!!!! I'm always calling the kids and the fur kids goofballs lol!!!
> 
> Lori


Well, it fits, cause I am quite the goofball! :wink: 



unchienne said:


> There are times when I look at Tilly and I'm just amazed at how small she is. Eyes like currants, a nose smaller than a raisin...it's like looking at a really large and leggy mouse sometimes, especially when she raises her head up in the air and all you see is throat and whiskers.
> 
> But one thing she doesn't look like is frail. She's a bold adventurer who loves nothing more to explore. Slap her harness on her and she's off like a shot. Whereas her larger sister puts the "Sis" in "Sissy." LOL
> 
> ...


Sandy, having 4 small babies has it's ups and downs. I wouldn't change a thing, though. They are all so very loving, and just the cutest little things to watch. They keep me smiling all day long. They can't go on hikes, long walks, swim in a Lake, handle extreme heat or cold, and they are intimidated by many things, but they are my Angels, and I love them the way they are.  I do however make sure they experience many things and get to be doggies, just at their limits. 

Brody is a beautiful boy, still small to me, and Tracy is a very lucky Mom to have him.

Give your sweet babies kisses & hugs, k. I haven't seen you on much lately.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

That is sad that the owner thinks it normal for chihuahuas to be anti social and to dislike strangers.

Mine have had so much fuss this last week...and been very happy 
As said socialisation is the answer and it should start with the breeders.

x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well.....I think it helps with T having all small ones. There isn't such a worry about A BIG dog hurting them as much. And Even with Willow being my big girl, she seems to know her limits, and is sooo gentle with Ivy and Fern it is actually funny. SHe's soo caring, but she is no Lab rofl!!! Still considered small to me, just not teenie like Ivy and Fern. I still actually prefer the teenies even though I love Willow to death. I am just drawn to the size of the teenies. But wanted to have one sturdier for Tristan to play with, and Willow fits the bill perfectly for that. I have to def. watch Ivy and Fern more closely. But not a worry for me at all. I'm soooo use to it. When they were all pups even Willow had to be watched like a hawk so it's the same as having pups in the house. It's just 24/7 is all. Plus my kids do really well with them. Even Tristan has learnedthe limits the wee ones have, so he is very gentle as well. But yes....A chi that is 6 lbs and over is def. much less worrying.

LOri

Lori


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow that really amazes me! The smallest chi i have ever seen was 3 lbs and he was TINY i couldn't imagine how small a 2.2lber is lol..

Chloe is 6lbs ... and she still seems small to be LOL... whenever i bring her to chi meetups she is one of the biggest it seems... not fat or anything just in height.

I wonder how big Nora will be


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

TLI said:


> Michelle, here were the pics. We just put the ruler stick directly next to their leg, standing up. I didn't have anyone to hold Lexie still, and I had to take the pic myself so you can't see her face. Anyway, same result either way. I can get pics with her whole body showing if you want them. But you can see it where she's stretched out on my legs. She weighs about 3.5 lbs. I think the ruler stick worked better than the can. :lol:
> 
> We were all confused as to where the withers were. I googled it, and it's at the top of their back.
> 
> ...


Oh those are great and yes very helpful I am sure for confusion  and yes the withers are basically the top of the shoulders.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Oh those are great and yes very helpful I am sure for confusion  and yes the withers are basically the top of the shoulders.


Yeah, it's an accurate way to measure size since weights don't really tell the tale.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Cathryn, I think Nora will be about Chloe's size.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I haven't a clue what length or height mine are, wouldn't cross my mind to check!!!

I do have them weighed when we are in the vet surgery though, just to keep an eye on them.
Good indicator of health status sometimes.
x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Chibi is closer to the measurements of Lexie. It is funny that when someone picks him up they say wow! He is light as a feather. He doesnt look as though he would be that light. Yoshi appears small and is a bit bigger than Chibi with a bit bigger bone but when you pick them up you can really tell the difference.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya I am thinking the same too! She seems the same size as chloe was that age


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

Yoshismom - I love your chi's... they are so beautiful and elegant!!!

Milou is 1.3 kg now (2.8 lb?) at 7 months and always goes for runs with me in the forrest (even when she was 1.9-2lb at 4 months). I run at a normal speed for a jog and she runs at the same pace with me. She loves it. She puts her tiny ears behind and runs... it is so cute. I do make short stops every 2 minutes for her. Sometimes she has more energy than me (like we will be running up the hill at the end of our run and she speeds up ahead of me). And then she will get home after a 20 min run and do her zoomies around the flat. Seriously, I think most tinies are not as fragile as people think they are. It used to amaze me as to where the hell she gets all this energy from, but I am kind of used to it now. My little one Sly is not as fast and active as Milou though. She is 21 weeks old and weighs 2.2 lb. She is cobbier (more compact) and shorter then Milou, but is not as fast at all. I hope it is because she is still settling in (been only 2 weeks) and because she is still getting over her cold and coughs (she has been on medicine for 2 weeks). I like them to be crazy and fast.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you, that is very sweet of you to say

That sounds really cute, but are you not afraid of predators? That would scare me to death but I am the paranoid type ;-)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Chibi is closer to the measurements of Lexie. It is funny that when someone picks him up they say wow! He is light as a feather. He doesnt look as though he would be that light. Yoshi appears small and is a bit bigger than Chibi with a bit bigger bone but when you pick them up you can really tell the difference.


I can't "feel" the girls weights either, they are like lifting feathers. But even though Chance is very similar in height and length as Lexie, I can feel his weight since his surgery. He added a little fluff in the mid-section, so when I lift him I can feel it. :lol: He was too scrawny before his neuter, but now I'll have to watch him so that he doesn't put on too much weight for his lil twig legs. 

Chibi & Yoshi are both dolls! I wish you would post more pics of your Angels.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is such a fun thread. I just love the differences in all our babies. So T, just commented in the million dollar thread but Lexie and Chloe weigh exactly the same. 3.8 lbs. even. Chloe looks twice the size of her. Lexie looks so skinny and Chloe looks so chunky. Lily is right around Gia's size. She is 2.15 lbs. Not quite 7 months though so she's, I'm guessing, gonna top out somewhere are 3-1/2 lbs. She's petite boned like your girls but seems long to me. Chloe just feels heavier when I pick her up cuz she's so solid. She doesn't feel like a feather at all. Lily still feels like a feather to me. I can't possibly imagine what Jade must feel like. She's literally half the size of Lily and Lily is so small to me!!! I've got to get my hands on that little Jade. I'm coming for a visit and I'm not kidding!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm gonna have Andrew hold them later like you suggested. That's a great idea to get an "idea" of their size.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> This is such a fun thread. I just love the differences in all our babies. So T, just commented in the million dollar thread but Lexie and Chloe weigh exactly the same. 3.8 lbs. even. Chloe looks twice the size of her. Lexie looks so skinny and Chloe looks so chunky. Lily is right around Gia's size. She is 2.15 lbs. Not quite 7 months though so she's, I'm guessing, gonna top out somewhere are 3-1/2 lbs. She's petite boned like your girls but seems long to me. Chloe just feels heavier when I pick her up cuz she's so solid. She doesn't feel like a feather at all. Lily still feels like a feather to me. I can't possibly imagine what Jade must feel like. She's literally half the size of Lily and Lily is so small to me!!! I've got to get my hands on that little Jade. I'm coming for a visit and I'm not kidding!!!





rcj1095 said:


> I'm gonna have Andrew hold them later like you suggested. That's a great idea to get an "idea" of their size.


You come visit anytime you want, Robin. I'd love to have you. :daisy: I will take you around town and we can see what kind of trouble we can stir up. 

I look forward to the pics of the girls and Andrew.


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Thank you, that is very sweet of you to say
> 
> That sounds really cute, but are you not afraid of predators? That would scare me to death but I am the paranoid type ;-)


Oh, I should have been more clear. It is not a real real forest... it is more like a park, but not a park. There are trees on both sides of the path, but it is not a deep forest... there are more fields around then trees.. I would be very paranoid too to let her run around the real forest. 

We also used to go for hikes in the mountains with Milou. She loves it. A bit scared of the cows though. Will see how it goes with Sly when she is better. I hope she will love it too.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Since Heidi came home (2and abit Ibs!) Im remembering how scary such a small size is!! Especially since this girl is totally fearless. Seriously, just went for our first walk and her reaction to a dirtbike screaming past was to lean out the bag to see where it went!She wont fall off the furniture if not supervised, I know she will jump..
I am hoping for a big growth spurt and at least 6Ibs would be nice..

Hannah is the oppisite of these 'light as a feather' babies. Although she is the same height and only 1in longer than Adam it is all muscle, from her daxie half. Its actually quite a shock to feel how heavy she is!!


----------

